# GAVC player



## jaydan

Hey,
So i got a cd with a video on it but the video uses the gavc codec, So i have been searching a-bit but cant find any gavc decoder or player can anyone help?


----------



## johnb35

Have you tried vlc media player?  I would think any player with the right codecs installed should be able to play it.  It shouldn't need that specific codec to play.


----------



## jaydan

johnb35 said:


> Have you tried vlc media player?  I would think any player with the right codecs installed should be able to play it.  It shouldn't need that specific codec to play.



Yep i tried it says something like "Requires GAVC codec to play."


----------



## johnb35

The only other thing i can suggest would be to download the klite codec pack and see if it will play in media player or others.  They say that the klite codec will make 99 percent of the videos play correctly.

http://www.free-codecs.com/download/k_lite_codec_pack.htm


----------



## jaydan

johnb35 said:


> The only other thing i can suggest would be to download the klite codec pack and see if it will play in media player or others.  They say that the klite codec will make 99 percent of the videos play correctly.
> 
> http://www.free-codecs.com/download/k_lite_codec_pack.htm



Still doesnt work thanks for trying anyway


----------

